# Sealing Up The Grow Room



## IllusionalFate (May 16, 2008)

For my next grow I am planning on using a carbon filter for the air exhaust fan. But after thinking about it, it shouldn't help the smell in the house at all as the exhaust will be going outside.

The only way it looks like I can eliminate the smell in the house is if I cover all the walls in the growroom in something that scent can't pass through. Is there a better alternative to this?

Even doing that though doesn't seem as if it would work since I will need to access my growroom, and if there's a door that opens it obviously cannot be airtight or the area would be unaccessible (completely sealed up).

Any ideas on what would be my best option?


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

If your grow room is completely sealed up, the smell in the rest of your house should be minimal. There are automatic sprayers that hospitals and such use to eliminate odors. Search on google and see what you can find. Hope this helps. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2008)

I dont feel you will get rid of all the odor...You can try to mask it as smokeybear has suggested...I use air freshners that you plug in to wall..seems to work 4ME..good luck


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 16, 2008)

Hi IllusionalFate.

I agree with smokeybear and 4u2smoke, a masking device will help.

I have my room (hydrohut) set up so the exhaust fan pulls the air through the carbon filter with in the hut and exhausts into the room. I also have small fan blowing fresh air into the hut. I have a slight negative air pressure in the hut so therefore any air leaving the grow hut has to run threw the carbon filter (deordorizing the air).

I'm on 5 weeks flower now, 9 plants, and when I come after a day out and walk into the room, there is a very, very faint odor. I am now covering that up with a Glade plug-in, just for extra security purposes. Outside the room with the hydrohut everything is fine, no odor at all.

Here's a pic of my setup, maybe you can apply the same principle. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55823&d=1208141403


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 16, 2008)

I use a auto air fresher that on the wall and runs by batts every 9 sec it goes off and it has worked for me..

I also use lemon juice to lower my PH and that helps out over the smell and each time I open the door it has a Lemon Sweet Smell..


----------



## crozar (May 16, 2008)

im no expierience person , and ihavent done anything yet but with my plan in my head i see if you have a grow room inside a grow room then it will be odor free ,
forexample you build a big box you tight seal that , and places inside your grow room , and you tight seal the grow room , so whenver you enter the grow room you close the door and start the odor freshner to neutralize odor , and then you work with your grow box  this will be ultra stleath


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 18, 2008)

crozar said:
			
		

> im no expierience person , and ihavent done anything yet but with my plan in my head i see if you have a grow room inside a grow room then it will be odor free ,
> forexample you build a big box you tight seal that , and places inside your grow room , and you tight seal the grow room , so whenver you enter the grow room you close the door and start the odor freshner to neutralize odor , and then you work with your grow box  this will be ultra stleath


 

:holysheep: Sounds like alot of time in building a 2 sealed box to just get rid of the smell !


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 18, 2008)

A double seal would probably work better, but I was thinking just sealing up the entire room airtight once would suffice. I don't know what to put on my walls though so no air can pass through.


----------

